# Barabbas



## Scott Shahan (Apr 9, 2009)

Then he released for them Barabbas, and having scourged Jesus, delivered him to be crucified. Matthew 27:26. 

After this did Barabbas become a follower of Christ?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2009)

Scott Shahan said:


> Then he released for them Barabbas, and having scourged Jesus, delivered him to be crucified. Matthew 27:26.
> 
> After this did Barabbas become a follower of Christ?



It's not known for sure, though there are rumors that he did. I forget the specifics of any of those rumors though...


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 9, 2009)

I am curious about the question. Maybe Eusebius wrote somthing about him in his Church History?


----------



## Skyler (Apr 9, 2009)

After looking briefly through the CCEL library, I haven't found anything of Eusebius that refers to him--or anyone else for that matter. Wikipedia is also being particularly unhelpful, not listing any legends related to Barabbas, which is somewhat unusual for Wikipedia. Ah well.


----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 9, 2009)

hmmmm... someone has to have an answer......


----------

